# Porter Cable Hinge Butt Template Question



## Kahuna (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello friends,

This past weekend I purchased a Porter Cable Hinge Butt Template model 59380. Using Google image search I was able to check that I had all the pieces but I have been unable to locate a User's Guide. The previous owner apparently liked to test his carbide bits for sharpness on the bottom side of the jig and I don't want to make the same mistake. I also want to be sure that the damage hasn't ruined the jig. I can see that the original case included some sort of label. Can someone tell me if there was a user's guide for this product (59380 or 59381 or ?) or if there are any good instructions posted somewhere. I thank you in advance.

portercable.com suggests there is a user's guide (at least for the 59381) but I can't find it on servicenet.portercable.com.


----------

